# Just need to let off some steam about recent events



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

It's okay, I'm okay, and hopefully after Friday the boys will be okay too. What is wrong? In short:

I'm way overworked (my fault)
Behind on homework (partially my fault there too)
Mac has something going on (mites/skin infection is likely, he sees the vet Friday)
Dougie attempted hibernation tonight (his cage was at 76, but it must not be warm enough)

So yeah, I'm about to curl up into a little ball and cry, even though the rational part of my brain knows that will do me no good at all, nor any of the people or animals I care about.

I've taken on too much work (it feels like to to me anyway, easily between 30 and 40 hours of home work a week and trying to cram it into 6 hours a day) lately and it's getting me down. Let's just say time management is not my forte and it is showing painfully. I'm behind on my homework; for the first time in 8 years I have failed a class, just outright flunked (I had a 350 out of 1000 possible points). I've petitioned to retake it, but I might get denied, I don't know. I'm not struggling to keep up with my two current classes and I forsee this continuing for the next 4 weeks until I go back to 1 class again (I alternate 2 on, then one on, then 2 again, etc).

Mac has something going on with his back; my first thought was mites, and when I posted a topic about it in the Health forum I got a reply that made me really think about it being a skin infection, so I called my vet. They told me that the office visit fee had nearly doubled (okay, exaggeration there but it went up by $20 from 36 to 56) and it was a new office fee for exotics, when my taking Charley there was the first time he'd seen anything "exotic" at all, before only seeing common small pets like rodents. WTF *rant rant rant* Mac goes to see either this vet or a new vet I am going to talk to tomorrow, one of my friends takes her animals there and says they are very knowledgeable and are not going to charge me out the wazoo for no discernible reason.

So okay, I'm stressed, I only got 4 hours of sleep last night and a 1 hour nap today and that's been my past 3 days as well since I'm trying to catch up. Then I go in to change Dougie's cage liners because it's time and I wanted to do his first and play with him before I saw to Mac so I did not cross contaminate, and I washed and changed clothes anyway before I even went to handle Dougie... and when I move his igloo, I get no response. Scared the life right out of me because I normally get hissed and popped at until he realizes it's me. He was curled up in the blankie so I rolled him out and he barely responded. I picked him up and massaged his quills with my fingers which usually get him to open up, and nothing. Freak out does not describe what I did. After a good 5 minutes I calmed down and stuck him under my shirt and laid down to read my son his night time stories before bed and let Dougie warm up. Thankfully he seems to be okay now, and is moving about much less stiffly and is only a little wobbly about 45 minutes after being discovered. His cage was at 76 degrees and his heating pad was on low, so I don't know what to do; I'm going to shoot for the pa on low and 77-78 degrees tonight and see how it goes. Right now he's in a box resting on top of the Snuggle safe on a low heat (I only nuked it for 90 seconds) and inside a hedgie bag with a blanket in between the bag and the disc.

GAH!

I needed to let that out to someone who would understand and not judge me as crazy for getting so worked up about my hedgies being ill. After losing Charley, any small thing sends me into a panic, and I watch them like a hawk; nails, skin, ears, eyes, bellies, bottom ends, faces, everything. If I see a fallen quill I start combing for dry skin, and so on until they get tired of it. I rub Polysporin into their paw pads after a foot bath just to be sure in case there are cuts I cannot see.

*sigh*

I feel like no matter what I do, it is not enough. I know this is silly and I am doing all I can and a pretty good job of that, but I still feel so...helpless.

Thank you all for listening, it means so much to me.

~Katie


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

HUGSSSS I can't do anything to help, but believe me...things will get better, and I'm sure Mac is going to be fine. Feel free to vent all you want!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

On my desk in a frame I have a piece of paper that my dad scribbled down for me YEARS ago and attached it to a bouquet of flowers. His advise is so simple and true I kept the paper and keep it close by always. 

"Things will get better"
Love Mom and Dad


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

*Hugs* Life sure can get stressful sometimes, can't it? You will make it through. Your hedgies know that you love them and you are trying. That's what really counts, right? 

And by the way, crying sometimes CAN help. Sure, it makes your face puffy and red, but afterward, it's much easier to take a deep breath and shake it off.  

I hope things start going a little more smoothly for you and your little ones. Milly and I are sending warm, happy thoughts to you, Mac and Dougie. 

By the way, just out of curiosity, how old is Dougie again? It's scary that 76* was too low for him!! :shock:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone ^_^

It makes me feel less crazy to know other people at least understand...

And Dougie's true age is unknown; he is one of the Tweeds (Texas Tumbleweeds) and is estimated to be between 2 and 3 years old. His cage is actually at 79-80 now and he's happy and wiggly once again. Those CHE systems I've assembled in my Amazon shopping cart are about to come home with me sooner than I thought! I can't risk this again. 

Mac's cage on the other hand is also 76, and he seems to prefer 75-76 because if it gets any higher he'll leave the heated end of his cage (he and Dougie both have heating pads for warmth) and go to the igloo I have on the opposite end of the cage and just curl up inside like he got too warm.

Ah, hedgies ^_^


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I know this sounds crazy and probably not likely right now but try to relax. Being that high stressed can cause health problems for you. like being more likely to catch a cold or flu. And that definately won't help. Like everyone said things will get better. 
Also, everyone knows you take great care of your hedgies and how much you did for Charlie. I'm really glad Dougie seems to be doing better. You're doing a great job with them. Take care of yourself so you can take care of them. And vent all you want!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, "Keep calm & Carry On" isn't my first thought, though it is in the top three! 

I am lucky to have my voices of reason (my husband and PJ ^_^) and everyone here at HHC to make me feel a little less frantic, which helps me get a grip and use the energy in a positive way, like getting an appointment with my friend's regular vet where I should be able to get Mac & Dougie in to see them tomorrow for what I have to spend this week! *dance*

Stress, causing lowered immune system defenses? Nah! *wink* Maybe that's why for the past year I've been sick for 8 or 9 months of that to some degree. Been taking my vitamins for a month now so I should be helping myself out there to feel better and stay stronger. Now next on my list is more sleep!

Now off to work so i can afford to pay the credit card bill when it comes due *grin*


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi there! 
Well, as for our hedgies, they are fragile little creature and you can never be sure what might go wrong with them.. There is a proverb (or something like that) that says "Do not worry for things that can be changed and do not worry for things that can not change". Makes sense, no?
As for the stress, I am kind of a herb person and I find that drinking infusions helps me relax a lot. Things like chamomile or milk with cardamom seeds before sleep. And calendula, cinammon, safron infusions during the day  Might help.. 
Hope this week is better for you and all of us


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> Thank you everyone ^_^
> 
> It makes me feel less crazy to know other people at least understand...
> 
> ...


If it helps at all... My Gizmo is also a texas tumbleweed and he constantly tries to hibernate as well. It blew my mind for a long time because as you said the room is at 76-77 degrees, but for him that is too cold. I try to keep him between 78-80 and he always has a snuggle safe in his house, so you are doing the right thing. For some reason these guys are just a lot more sensitive and we may never know the reason.

On top of this my little foot is sick and the cause is unknown right now, so I understand your frustration. I'm a college student as well and I took on 20 credits, so I understand what you mean when you just want to curl up in a ball and cry. I need like 48 hours in just one day to do everything I need to do. But I have faith in you! Don't give up and just keep on movin' =)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Katie,

You are a truly loving and caring person. The world is a better place because of people like you.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*hugs for everyone*

It does help Autumn; I think Dougie's behavior is very Tweed-like (very active, very curious, pretty shy and defensive at first) so it would jive that he shares temperature requirements with some of his brothers and sisters out there ^_^

And shetland, I'm hugging you right now, you just can't see 'cause we're likely hundreds of miles apart if not more ^_^

Update on the boys: They will both be seeing the vet tomorrow and it will be skin scrapings and cultures for everyone! Dougie's skin is super dry too, all over his body and up to his visor it looks like he's a piece of finely carved woodwork with all the curls and folds of dry skin; interesting, but also gross and likely uncomfortable. Mac is feeling in good spirits, he got a foot bath for his poop boots today, so I know he is still wheeling at night and eating well.

Now I'm off to work on homework and work-work, and contemplating a nap and just staying up later, dunno, will cross that bridge when I get there!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Poor babies. We will wait for your report.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I found a new vet, and the babies are fine! 

No infections that we could see, the vet looked at everything under a microscope, found mites and sent me home with a box of Revolution.

Mac & Dougie are resting in their carriers for now until I can bleach all of their bedding and wipe down their cages and accessories.

I am trying to outsource some of my work, so maybe I can get some relief for this week >_< If I get a raise maybe I can keep it up *grin*

So we are all at home, all is well, and please join me in wishing Mac & Dougie a restful and recovery-packed next few weeks as their skin clears up *crosses fingers*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay! Great to hear. One less thing to worry about. Now - go take care of yourself!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Done and Done! ^_^

The boys are still resting, and I am getting caught up on emails while my caffeine and Tylenol combo kicks in and rids me of my nasty headache. What do I expect for less than 12 hours of sleep in 4 days? *grin*

Also drinking plenty of water and hoping to be in bed by midnight!

I am so happy to have found this vet; My total visit including a whole box of Revolution was less than I would have paid for just the office fee at the other vet's office! So they boys have plenty of meds and I will be doing insane cleaning woman later tonight to make sure they are comfy and in fresh bedding before I go to sleep.

I feel like a weight is being lifted off of me, it's divine ^_^

Also finding some help with my work, I might just be able to do this thing as long as these guys I've hired don't let me down, so cross your fingers!

~Katie


----------

